# calais to disneyland...A1/A26 or A16



## donegal5 (Sep 11, 2010)

is there any significant difference between either of these two routes from cALAIS to disneyland or are they much of a muchness?


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

We normally do A26 -> A1 to Senlis then a N330 to Meaux and then to DLP or the campsite at Pommeuse/Faremoutiers.

I've not done the other route myself as we aimed to get onto the disney side of Paris and keep away from Paris itself.

Ben


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Disney*

Hi

Use the A26 and then onto the A1. The A16 is heading to the wrong side of Paris.

Russell


----------

